
Cancer drugs in 18 countries: a cross-country price comparison study - vanilla-almond
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-2045%2815%2900449-0/abstract
======
dvdplm
Are there any legitimate reasons for a 28-300% variance in price? Why are
discounts secret? I can totally see why the seller would want that, but these
are public health care countries studied and I don't see why public spending
is allowed to stay a secret. Very depressing.

